# animal expressions



## beri

Could you give us some Spanish expressions with names of animals, so that we can vary our speaking, be them familiar, "normal" or elevated ?


----------



## Jose

My favourite is: "No ver tres en un burro" (to be as blind as a bat).
literally is something like, if you can´t see three people on a donkey, you must be blind.    

"on a donkey" is OK?

One of the most used, is the word "Loro": "estár al loro" (to be on the alert).

está al loro de lo que pasa / he's in touch with what's going on
¡al loro! / watch out!
(Source: The Collins Concise Spanish Dictionary © 2002 HarperCollins)


----------



## Pearl

Cuando el grajo vuela bajo, hace un frío del carajo.

When rooks fly low the wether is damned cold (it's a Spanish saying)

Cría cuervos y te comeran los ojos

Breed ravens and they'll eat your eyes (used when you i.e. grow your children and they are never thankful for anything   )

Como pez en el agua
Like fish in the sea   

A caballo regalado no le mires el dentado
If you are given a horse, don't examine its teeth (when you get a bargain, don't expect much   )

I use the word "parrot" a lo when my younger daughter can't stop talking.

I say "loro".


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Uffff, there are dozens!

For example:

"*Eres tozudo como una mula*" = You are stubborn as a mule (literally; mules are said to be almost impossible to move once they have decided they don't want to walk).

"*Estoy pez en inglés*" = I am fish/pitch in English (literally) = I don't know any English (I am not sure about the meaning of "pez" in this expression; perhaps it means "pitch" and refers to not nowing something as "seeing it pitch black". Does anyone know?).

" *María es un pato mareado*" = Mary is a motion-sick duck (literally) = Mary is very clumsy; you can also say "_María es (una) patosa_".

"*Pedro es muy gallito*" = Peter is very cocky (literally) = Peter is a braggart.

"*Estás más loco que una cabra*" = You are crazy as a goat (literally; you can also say "*Estás como una cabra*".

"*Estoy más ciego que un topo*" = I am blind as a mole (literally; you can also say "*Estoy ciego como un topo*").

"*Tengo memoria de elefante*" = I have an elephant's memory = I have a very good memory.

"*David es un lince*" = David is a lynx (literally) = David has a very sharp sight/mind (in slang Spanish, when you say that someone is the "*lince*" of a group of friends who are out at night for some drinks, you mean that he/she is not going to drink alcohol and is the one who is doing the driving back home for all the rest).

I hope this helps. If you were looking for something more specific, please tell us so that we can help you.


----------



## Jose

Here is an interesting page, about the CHIQUITISTÁN dialect:
http://usuarios.tiscali.es/cadete/chiquito.htm

you will find tons of spanish animal expressions¡¡


----------



## Pearl

to be "pez" means that you know very little about something.

I have never heard the expression "lince" as in your example "(in slang Spanish, when you say that someone is the "lince" of a group of friends who are out at night for some drinks, you mean that he/she is not going to drink alcohol and is the one who is doing the driving back home for all the rest)."

I can add :

We sometimes use the expression "rata" - rat when someone is very mean, stingy

We call "gato" - cat , the device one uses to lift the car when a wheel punctures (is that a jack ?)

My younger daughter's favourite: Montar el pollo - Can't translate it better than this= fussing around


----------



## Jose

Pearl said:
			
		

> to be "pez" means that you know very little about something.
> 
> I have never heard the expression "lince" as in your example "(in slang Spanish, when you say that someone is the "lince" of a group of friends who are out at night for some drinks, you mean that he/she is not going to drink alcohol and is the one who is doing the driving back home for all the rest)."



I´m also a cat (un madrileño, born in Madrid) and have never heard the expression "lince" as the one who drives by night.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I'm really surprised. I've heard  "ser el lince" many times in different parts of Spain during the last two or three years, and I have noticed it is becoming more and more common, that is why I posted it here. In fact, there is a group of pubs in Madrid that have organized themselves to attract customers offering free soft drinks for the "lince" of the group. And in the promotion brochures of that pubs you can read "el lince".


----------



## Jose

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised. I've heard  "ser el lince" many times in different parts of Spain during the last two or three years, and I have noticed it is becoming more and more common, that is why I posted it here. In fact, there is a group of pubs in Madrid that have organized themselves to attract customers offering free soft drinks for the "lince" of the group. And in the promotion brochures of that pubs you can read "el lince".



oops... I´m sure you are right, talking about parrots, very often i feel like Peter Sellers in The Party.


----------



## Oculto04

Hi all,

"Ser el lince", referred as the one that goes out at night with a group of friends and drives the car so he doesn't drink, was an official slogan in an advertsiment campaing promoved by the Direccion General de Trafico (the official traffic department) in association with pub associations, in order to get people not to drive drunk in the weekend nights.

If it is more and more commonly used ... I have never heard it in the normal conversations. I would not say it is a well known Spanish expression. I would say it is only a commercial slogan. Before this campaign began, I had never heard this sentence used with this meaning. 

Anyway, "David es un lince" wouldn't never have this meaning. As David says it means that David is very smart, and yes, this is a well known Spanish expression. The sentence that would mean the one that drives and doesn't drink would be "David es EL lince" (referred to the group of friends) ... But as I say I think that nobody uses this, apart of the advertisements. And out of context, it's probable you won't be understood.

By the way, another sentence in Spanish referred to the lince is "Tener vista de lince", that means to have an excellent eyesight.

Regards.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I don't want to monopolize this thread, but I would like to add that I am positive of having heard the expression "ser el lince" referred to the driver who doesn't drink alcohol before that advertising campaigne Oculto tells us about. I am sorry if I posted something that is not in common speech, but I have heard it in different parts of Spain from various types of speakers.


----------



## Oculto04

If you say so, I believe you, of course!

But, honestly, If I said "Pepito es el lince" to an average spanish (a villager, a medium size town inhabitant, etc), I honestly believe that they would not understand me, or even would think in the meaning "Pepito is very smart", thougt "el" instead of "sound" would sound strange.

In fact, if somebody said me "soy el lince" and would not explain me that they are going to go out and drive etc. I would not understand this meaning. I swear! (and I guarantee you that I'm Spanish speaker ...   ).

Anyway I think that the meaning of all this stuff is clear enough.

Regards.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I believe you too, of course. Perhaps my experience with the expression in different scenarios is a matter of coincidence.


----------



## Oculto04

Or maybe do you go out a lot on weekend nights?


----------



## alma

"Llevarse como perros y gastos"   =  to get on very badly
"La cosa se pone color hormiga"  is the same "La cosa se pone fea"  =    the thing are getting nasty

"Dormir más que una marmota"  =   To sleep a lot.

This is one of my favourite   "Ser un buitre"   =  To be a vulture  
Beside "to be a scrounger ", there is another meaning. I have a friend who is called in this way sometime when we go out and he start to try to get off with somebody...., actually, with every girl for many miles around     jajajajajajaa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oculto04 said:
			
		

> Anyway, "David es un lince" wouldn't never have this meaning.



A minor correction? You only need one negative word, not two.

"David es un lince" wouldn't (*would not*) have this meaning. 
                                       or
"David es un lince" *would never * have this meaning.


----------



## valerie

He oido bastante por aqui una expresión o un refran que me gusta:
'Prefiero ser cabeza de raton que cola de león', para decir por ejemplo que prefieres trabajar de jefe en una pyme que de botón en una empresa grande, que te gusta la independencia aunque sea a precio elevado

Alguien podria confirmar  el sentido de esta oración?


----------



## Jupiter

Valerie, tu interpretación es bastante acertada, viene a significar que es preferible ser primero entre pequeños o humildes que último entre grandes o poderosos. Algunas correcciones ortográficas a tu mensaje: oído, refrán, ratón, podría. Y una corrección semántica: el botones (y no botón) es el que en un hotel lleva recados y otras tareas similares.

Como aportación a este tema, a mí me gusta especialmente "más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje", por lo surrealista de la imagen. 

Y una curiosidad: "meterse en la boca del lobo" en español significa enfrentarse a una situación difícil mientras que en italiano "in bocca al lupo" se dice al desear suerte a alguien.


----------



## Oculto04

Valerie, tienes razón en que es aplicable a que prefieras ser jefe en una PYME que botones (¡no botón!) en una empresa grande. Pero el sentido de la frase no tiene nada que ver con que te guste la independencia. Más bien lo que te gusta es tener prestigio, o el tener capacidad de decisión y de mando, frente a otras cosas. Significa que prefieres ser tú importante dentro de un grupo (empresa, organización, etc.) poco prestigioso, que tener menos importancia  dentro de otro grupo más prestigioso.

Se me ocurre como otro ejemplo que prefirieses ser el capitán de un equipo de segunda división a ser un reserva de un equipo de primera, por ejemplo.

VenusEnvy, you're right. When I read my post after sending it I thought: 'Oh, I made it again!'. Thanks.

Saludos.


----------



## jacinta

Por favor, ¿alguién me puede explicar PYME?  ¿Qué es el sentido de esto?  Mi Larousse dice que es abreviatura de Pequeña y Mediana Empresa? ¿Hay una palabra en inglés semejante?


----------



## beri

no sé, perso si te interesa, en francés es "PME" (petites et moyennes entreprises"


----------



## beri

alma said:
			
		

> "La cosa se pone color hormiga"  is the same "La cosa se pone fea"  =    the thing are getting nasty



I don't get the very meaning of this. Do you use this expression for a situation or is it only a question of physical appearance (por ejemplo, un batimento se està construyendo y a medida que se construye, toma forma fea) ?


----------



## jacinta

Maybe PYME is the term for "small business"?


----------



## Jose

jacinta said:
			
		

> Maybe PYME is the term for "small business"?



Yes,
*P*equeña *Y* *M*ediana *E*mpresa


----------



## toniga

"tiene cintura de pollo"  - This is talking about the looks of either man or women.  IT means that he/she has no waist at all.


----------



## bofico

Qué no te den gato por liebre (Esp.) = Don't take any wooden nickels.

¿águila o sol?(Mex.) = Heads or tails?

No es amor al chancho, sino a los chicharrones (Perú) = this is not true love, but a love for ulterior motives(?????)

Ay te watcho, cucaracho (Texmex)* = See you later, alligator


*This is the title from a song by Flaco Hernández, world famous accordionist de la música tejana. [Ya sé, se dice _la cucaracha_. Se supone que es _cucaracho_ para rimar con _watcho_, o puede ser que _el cucaracho_ es esposo de _la cucaracha,_ la cual ya no puede caminar.]


----------



## Jose

beri said:
			
		

> I don't get the very meaning of this. Do you use this expression for a situation or is it only a question of physical appearance (por ejemplo, un batimento se està construyendo y a medida que se construye, toma forma fea) ?



Beri, we use to say "la cosa se pone fea/negra...", talking about situations.

Por ejemplo, si te das cuenta de que el amor de tu pareja no es un amor al chancho (a love thats pure), sino a los chicharrones (watered down love), te dices a ti mismo, 'la cosa se está poniendo fea", y no tardarás en decirle a tu pareja, "Ay te watcho, cucaracho".


----------



## alma

beri said:
			
		

> I don't get the very meaning of this. Do you use this expression for a situation or is it only a question of physical appearance (por ejemplo, un batimento se està construyendo y a medida que se construye, toma forma fea) ?



I use this expression for a situation. For example, imagine  somebody is  unfaithful to his wife/husband with a person who believes he/she is single and one day she/he is in a restaurant with his husband/wife, when his/her lover comes in with some friends, What would you say?....  .... exactly! "La cosa se pone fea" really "fea".

You use this expression, when you think some sitiation will be uncomfortable, nasty, etc. etc.


----------



## Oculto04

toniga said:
			
		

> "tiene cintura de pollo"  - This is talking about the looks of either man or women.  IT means that he/she has no waist at all.



"Tiene cintura de avispa" means exactly the opposite. It's generally applied to girls or women only.


----------



## alma

I have fond more expression:

-Perro ladrador, poco mordedor.  = to speak much but don't do anything.
-Más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando. = For example, don't bet more, when you have already won something, because you could lose it
-Oveja que bala, bocado que pierde   =  ¡Al loro!   =  don't get distracted 
-De casta le viene al galgo el ser rabilargo.  =  de padres músicos hijos tamborileros   =   When you have some skills and you have inherited them from your mother, your father, or someone from your family

One of my favourites and more funny:  "La carne de burro no transparenta" =  For example you are watching TV and your brother stands in front of the TV, you can say " hey! _La carne de burro no es transparente_", although he can reply to you "Ni la de cerdo tan exigente"     



Check this web:
http://www.maullidosyronroneos.com/influencias/lengua/refranes/

Sorry for my spelling mistakes


----------



## Luz

Hello ¡¡

I would also add:  "Hueles a tigre" : you smell very badly
                         " Ella está como una cabra" : she's really crazy
                          " Estás como una foca" : you are extremely fat
Luz.


----------



## Oculto04

alma said:
			
		

> "Llevarse como perros y gastos"   =  to get on very badly
> 
> "gatos", no "gastos" (cats ... not expenses)
> 
> One old Spanish saying: "Gato escaldado del agua fría huye". ("The burned cat runs away of cold water"). It's like saying that you always repeat the same mistakes and don't put remedy.
> 
> And "Ser perro viejo" (To be an old dog) means that you have a lot of experience. Very used to give the idea of the experience that you don't learn in books.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## alma

Oculto04 said:
			
		

> alma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Llevarse como perros y gastos"   =  to get on very badly
> 
> "gatos", no "gastos" (cats ... not expenses)
> 
> One old Spanish saying: "Gato escaldado del agua fría huye". ("The burned cat runs away of cold water"). It's like saying that you always repeat the same mistakes and don't put remedy.
> 
> And "Ser perro viejo" (To be an old dog) means that you have a lot of experience. Very used to give the idea of the experience that you don't learn in books.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upppssssssssssssss     Sorry!!! Se me coló una s de más
> Gracias por corregirlo
Click to expand...


----------



## Celeste

I will add one more: "La culpa no es del chancho, sino del que le da de comer"
that means something like this: The foulty one (el culpable )is no who does/commits it, but the one who allows it.
and another one: " El que se quema con leche, cuando ve una vaca llora"  meaning that you will remember and learn from past experiences


----------



## Oculto04

Celeste said:
			
		

> I will add one more: "La culpa no es del chancho, sino del que le da de comer"
> that means something like this: The foulty one (el culpable )is no who does/commits it, but the one who allows it.
> and another one: " El que se quema con leche, cuando ve una vaca llora"  meaning that you will remember and learn from past experiences



Funny. " El que se quema con leche, cuando ve una vaca llora" means exactly the opposite than "Gato escaldado del agua fría huye". This happens with a lot of traditional sayings.

I'm being amazed at how different expressions in South America are. I would have never heard these sentences before, as another ones written in this topic. It would be interesting to clarify where our expressions are from (I'm not speaking just about you but all of us), in order to not to confuse to the English speakers, when they ask about how a thing is said "in Spanish".

Regards.


----------



## bofico

Sorry to go on and on, but I just remembered these two which come from my experience of having done business in México for fifteen years:

Con dinero, hasta el perro baila.

Sin dinero, bailas como perro.


----------



## Oculto04

bofico said:
			
		

> Sorry to go on and on, but I just remembered these two which come from my experience of having done business in México for fifteen years:
> 
> Con dinero, hasta el perro baila.
> 
> Sin dinero, bailas como perro.



New sentences for me ... 

To go on and on ... One more about dogs! "Por el pan mueve el rabo el perro" (Bread makes the dog to move its tail). It means that people do things when they get some profit.

Very typical Spanish saying!: "Ser como el perro del hortelano, que ni come ni deja comer" (To be like the farmer's dog, that neither eats nor lets eat).

Regards.


----------



## Celeste

going on, and on, and on... another one from Argentina! it is not much used though 
"Por si las moscas..."
it means just in case; por las dudas...
I use it at work with people very close to me , and we use it in English! even knowing that it is not a proper translation If by the Flyes!!!


----------



## Oculto04

Jeje ... Very used also in Spain! And that joke when traslating is also well known 

Another saying about flies: "En boca cerrada no entran moscas". This is, don't speak too much, don't be a bigmouth ...

One more, of course! "Ser el último mono". I've reminded it in other thread. Means that someone doesn't have any relevance within a group or place.

Regards.


----------



## atignirgal

Fun thread. Quite a few of these Spanish expressions have similar English equivalents (if anyone's interested):

"*como pez en el agua*" - Well, we don't have this one in English, but we have the exact opposite: "_like a fish out of  water_". The closest to the meaning of "*como pez en el agua*" is "_to take to something like a duck to water_", or "_to be like a pig in muck/mud_" (the meanings are slightly different).

"*a caballo regalado no le mires el dentado*" = "_don't look a gift horse in the mouth_"

"*tener vista de lince*" = "_to have eyes like a hawk_". We also have the expression "_to watch someone like a hawk_"

"*prefiero ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león*" = "_it's better to be a big fish in a small pond than a small fish in an ocean_"

"*perro ladrador, poco mordedor*" = "_his/her bark is worse than his/her bite_"

"*más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando*" = "_a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush_"

"*llevarse como perros y gatos*" = "_to fight like cats and dogs_"

"*el que se quema con leche, cuando ve una vaca llora*" = "_once bitten, twice shy_"

"*en boca cerrada no entran moscas*" = "_a closed mouth catches no flies_"

And some have already been mentioned:

"*tozudo como una mula*" = "_as stubborn as a mule_"

"*gallito*" = "_cocky_"

"*ciego como un topo*" = "_as blind as a bat_"

"*tener memoria de elefante*" = "_to have the memory of an elephant_"


----------



## gddrew

A few that I learned from _101 Spanish Idioms_, a book I highly recommend. The illustrations alone are worth:

_Te conozco bacalao, aunque vengas disfrazado_
Literal: I know you, codfish, even though you come in disguise
English equivalent: I know what your little game is

_Encomendar las ovejas al lobo_
Literal: To entrust the sheep to the wolf
English equivalent: To put the fox in charge of the henhouse

_Cuando las ranas críen pelo_
Literal: When frogs grow hair
English equivalent: When pigs fly

_Caerse de su burro_
Literal: To fall off your donkey
English equivalent: To admit you're wrong


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Isn't it "apearse/bajarse del burro"?


----------



## David

Que pollo. What a hunk!
En boca cerrada no entran moscas. Keep your mouth shut and flies won´t get in.
Más vale un pajaro en mano que dos volando. Bird in the hand...
Pajaro que madruga Dios lo ayuda. Early bird catches the worm, more or less.


----------



## David

Por la plata baila el mono (no porque le gusta la música).


----------



## Steve C

Pearl,

A couple more:

Un mono, aunque se viste de seda, mono se queda.
Even though you dress a monkey in silk, it's still just a monkey.

Tan feliz como una lombriz
As happy as a worm!  This is used a lot in Mexico


----------



## Steve C

Jacinta,

In English PYMEs are referred to as SMEs (Small and Medium Enterprises).

Saludos,

Steve


----------



## ines

Una variante del perro del hortelano:
Es una persona muy egoísta, entonces: "Es como el perro del hortelano, no come él ni deja comer al amo".


----------



## zebedee

Qué thread más divertido.
El que más me ha gustado es:
"Estar más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje"
ja ja ja


----------



## Tormenta

El burro hablando de orejas
The pot calling the kettle black
 It means :  look who is talking!


----------



## cuchuflete

Caballo viejo, no aprende trote nuevo. 'you can't teach an old dog new tricks'.  It means that people do not change their habits easily.

Cuanto mas se conoce a los hombres, mas se admira a los perros.
  This is a feminist view of the world.

Gato con guantes, no caza ratones.  I cat wearing gloves doesn't catch rats.  This implies that being too delicate or careful will prevent you from getting something done.

Vaca de dos amos, ni da leche ni come grano.  --el que intenta servir a dos jefes no hace buen trabajo para uno ni otro.

saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## zebedee

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Cuanto mas se conoce a los hombres, mas se admira a los perros.
> This is a feminist view of the world.
> 
> Cuchufléte



Not necessarily feminist, Cuchufléte. 
The original is "The more I see of man, the more I like my dog" and it was said by Bernard Shaw. 
He meant "man" as in "the human race", and he wasn't much of a feminist!


----------



## beri

David said:
			
		

> En boca cerrada no entran moscas. Keep your mouth shut and flies won´t get in.
> Más vale un pajaro en mano que dos volando.



cuaál es el sentido profundo de la 1ª?
2) en francés : "un "tiens" vaut mieux que deux "tu l'auras"."


----------



## beri

me da gusto ver que mi asunto corre


----------



## garryknight

One of my favourites from "101 Spanish Idioms":
*Hay cuatro gatos*
 Example: Fui al encierro y sólo había cuatro gatos.
 In other words, hardly anyone turned up.


----------



## ines

beri said:
			
		

> cuaál es el sentido profundo de la 1ª?
> 2) en francés : "un "tiens" vaut mieux que deux "tu l'auras"."


La frase "en boca cerrada no entran moscas" sería equivalente a "el pez por la boca muere", o sea que muchas veces más vale quedarse callado que hablar de más y luego arrepentirse.
En Argentina cuando una persona "se va de boca" y dice más de lo conveniente, le decimos: "Te va a pasar lo mismo que a los pescados", "O vas a morir como los pescados".


----------



## ines

ines said:
			
		

> La frase "en boca cerrada no entran moscas" sería equivalente a "el pez por la boca muere", o sea que muchas veces más vale quedarse callado que hablar de más y luego arrepentirse.
> En Argentina cuando una persona "se va de boca" y dice más de lo conveniente, le decimos: "Te va a pasar lo mismo que a los pescados", "O vas a morir como los pescados".



Aclaro que la respuesta anterior venía a colación del comentario preguntando el sentido de la 1ra.:
_Originally Posted by David
En boca cerrada no entran moscas. Keep your mouth shut and flies won´t get in.
Más vale un pajaro en mano que dos volando.
Originally Posted by beri
cuaál es el sentido profundo de la 1ª?
2) en francés : "un "tiens" vaut mieux que deux "tu l'auras"."_


----------



## mjscott

"A caballo regalado no le mires el dentado"
If you are given a horse, don't examine its teeth (when you get a bargain, don't expect much  )
In English we say _Don't look a gift horse in the mouth!_


----------



## drugo

And talking about animals, can anybody tell me wha's the meaning of the expression "she panted away like a begging dog"?
Thanks


----------



## Like an Angel

Oculto04 said:
			
		

> Funny. " El que se quema con leche, cuando ve una vaca llora" means exactly the opposite than "Gato escaldado del agua fría huye". This happens with a lot of traditional sayings.


 
As everybody can see this is an old thread, but I'm refreshing it because of that expression. I looked up *'Once bitten twice shy'* in WR.com and the traslation given is *'Gato escaldado del agua fría huye'*, from what I thought it was our *'El que se quema con leche, ve la vaca y llora'*. Why do you say they are not the same? for me it makes sense in the context that it was given to me, so if they are opposite, could you -or anybody else- explain why?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mylam

Bueno, yo no se bien los sentidos de las expresiones en español. Pero "once bitten, twice shy" quiere decir que te pasó algo una vez y ahora tomas bastante precaución que no te vuelva a pasar.

No me quedaron claros los significados de los dos expresiones en español, pero al leerlos me parece que los dos deben de tener el mismo significado de "once bitten, twice shy". ¿Es cierto o no?

Myla


----------



## funnydeal

*"No te hagas pato"*

Cuando finges que tú no sabes nada o que tú no hiciste algo.



*"Esto se está poniendo color de hormiga"*

Hace referencia a la hormiga roja, se emplea cuando un asunto se está saliendo de las manos, cuando la gente empieza a discutir o a enojarse


----------



## weird

Hola a todos, tengo unas cuantas:

*Gato viejo, ratón tierno: * Old cat, young mice (Elderly men who like young girls)

*El ojo del amo engorda el caballo:* To the eye of the owner, the horse becomes fatter (cuando el negocio es tuyo, cuando a tí te interesa algo, lo cuidas mejor para que tenga éxito)

*Cada oveja con su pareja:* Each sheep with his couple 

*Irse con el rabo entre las piernas:* go away with its tail between legs (ashamed)

Saludos.-


----------



## beatrizg

Me preguto si "como a los perros en misa" es un colombianismo. Ej:

-Como te fue hoy?
-Como a los perros en misa. (muy mal)


----------



## saramar

Hola,
muy divertido este Thread,
a mi me gusta el dicho: "*caballo grande, ande o no ande*" ("Big horse, it walks or not") que significa que si tienes algo de qué presumir, no te importa que no sirva absolutamente para nada,
*gato con guantes no caza ratones *("Cat with gloves doesn't hunt mice")
*aquí hay gato encerrado,* ("here, there is cat shut in", there's something fishy going on
*buscarle tres pies al gato,* ("to look for three feet in a cat") to complicate things unnecessarily
y *a mata caballo/matacaballo ("at killing horse")*: tuvimos que hacer las compras a matacaballo, we had to do the shopping at breakneck speed
Un saludo
Sara


----------



## pinkpanter

¡Qué buenos Sara!


----------



## ortiza

Aqui te ofrezco uno:

mas vale pajaro en manos que mil palomas volando (a bird in hand is better than any number free to wonder?)


----------



## o'clock

Otras:

Con paciencia y con maña, un elefante se comió una araña *(Little strokes fell great oaks)*

Cuando menos piensa el galgo, salta la liebre *(Things often happen when you least expect them to)*

El que nace para mulo del cielo le cae el arnés *(You can't escape your destiny)*

Entre bueyes no hay cornadas *(There's honor among thieves)*

No se hizo la miel para la boca del asno *(You're casting pearls before swine)*

No se oía ni el vuelo de una mosca *(There wasn’t a sound to be heard)*



Por un perro que maté, mata-perros me llamaron *(Give a dog a bad name and hang it)*

* *
** 
*Saludos *
* *


----------



## mylam

ortiza said:
			
		

> Aqui te ofrezco uno:
> 
> mas vale pajaro en manos que mil palomas volando (a bird in hand is better than any number free to wonder?)


 
The equivalent in English is: "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush."


----------



## garryknight

mylam said:
			
		

> The equivalent in English is: "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush."


And a literal translation is rather poetic: A bird in the hands is worth more than a thousand doves flying.


----------



## ortiza

garryknight said:
			
		

> And a literal translation is rather poetic: A bird in the hands is worth more than a thousand doves flying.



Yes, I love the poetic translation better, it is similar to the Spanish that way.


----------



## georgieporgie

is there an equivalent to pee like a racehorse?  and to drink like a fish?


----------



## jdenson

Here a some favorites of mine:
Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda.
(Dress a monkey in silk and it's still a monkey.)

Si digo que la burra es parda es porque tengo los pelos en la mano.
(I know what I'm talking about.)

Entre menos burros, más elotes.
(The fewer there are to share in something, the more each gets.)


----------



## Fuzz

for example...

ERES TAN RAPIDO COMO UNA TORTUGA...  it means that you are doing things too slow, like a turtle


----------

